# Library Spotlight - Drumatic Creator



## Cory Pelizzari (Mar 11, 2020)

Get it here: https://insessionaudio.com/products/drumatic-creator/
My snapshots: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/h7tgo30bqmsejx9/AADYXpRzzG2J2pAjeWbzYucya?dl=0
Support my work: https://www.patreon.com/corypelizzari
Buy my albums: https://corypelizzari.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 13, 2020)

Nice review cory, I wanted to test your snapshots, they are a great idea, but they seem to work only in kontakt 6, is there any way to use them in 5.8?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Mar 13, 2020)

Pablocrespo said:


> Nice review cory, I wanted to test your snapshots, they are a great idea, but they seem to work only in kontakt 6, is there any way to use them in 5.8?


Anything made in Kontakt 6 only runs in Kontakt 6. Native Instruments doesn't support backwards compatibility. I also can't have both 5 and 6 on my computer at the same time so I can only make snapshots and patches/multis for 6 unfortunately.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 14, 2020)

Maybe it’s time to jump on k6 then. Thanks for the snapshots!


----------

